# want to trade my plants



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

i want to sell or trade my plants locally. i prefer to trade though...
lmk what you like and what you have


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I would like the some of the green crypt. and some of the rotalla. i have moss, and other plants . i even have some angel fish i would be willing to trade..


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

Okay  that's fine.
i would love to trade them. what other plants do you have? i'm more interested in plants at the moment.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

jasonmemo said:


> Okay  that's fine.
> i would love to trade them. what other plants do you have? i'm more interested in plants at the moment.


star grass, the true aquatic kind, mexican oak leaf, ludwigia, anubias,and dwarf sag...

I also saw your aquascaping thread, you could go to home depot to find rocks, and for driftwood go to a lake.. you could also try plano pets they have decent prices on there malaysian driftwood, for the smaller pieces look up front by the filters.... or could go to dna or the fish gallery and get a few pieces of texas select driftwood... i might even have some driftwood some where i can give you.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

how much plant do you want and how much plant can you give me? 

haha...yea...i'm still researching on the aquascaping...it's a mess right now.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

jasonmemo said:


> how much plant do you want and how much plant can you give me?
> 
> haha...yea...i'm still researching on the aquascaping...it's a mess right now.


what do you think is far, i just need enough to feel in the back of a 29g.
i could give you 2-3 java ferns, a anubias, a few protitions of moss, and some steam plants.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

that's fine~ how much of the crypt and rotala would you like?


----------

